# Pressure Vessel Handbook



## محمد الاكرم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام
هامممممممممم





http://www.4shared.com/get/GAkZig0G/Pressure_Vessel_Handbook_10th_.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## hizany (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

